#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Dúvidas sobre equipamentos FiberHome

## TsouzaR

Pessoal, estou começando a analisar a solução da FiberHome para um projeto meu, e tenho algumas dúvidas que não consegui sanar pesquisando no Under-Linux ou no restante da Internet. Espero que possam ajudar.


*1)* Qual é a quantidade máxima de ONUs que as OLTs FiberHome suportam por porta PON? Já vi relatos de 128 e até 256!
Há alguma degradação da qualidade (maior latência ou instabilidade, por exemplo) quando são instalados mais que 64 ONUs em uma porta?
O fato da capacidade de banda ser dividida entre mais usuários não é problema, é impossível eu ter ao menos 1Gbps de tráfego em uma porta por aqui (cidade pequena, não deve passar de 200Mbps no total).

*2)* Essa característica, de suportar mais de 64 ONUs em uma porta PON, é restrita a quando usada a placa GPON ou com a placa EPON eu também consigo ter essas maiores quantidades de ONUs em cada porta da OLT?
Caso isso ocorra também em EPON, é necessário usar apenas ONUs FiberHome (mesmo sendo EPON), ou usar modelos de outros fabricantes não interfere nessa característica?

*3)* Já percebi que praticamente todo mundo que tem rede óptica usa FiberHome. Vocês, que usam FH, trabalham com EPON ou GPON nas OLTs dessa fabricante e por que escolheram por um padrão ou outro?

*4)* Há algum outro canal de distribuição de equipamentos FiberHome no Brasil além da WDC e importar do Paraguai (Flytec/Excell)?

*5)* Certa vez vi falarem que ONUs da Overtek usam um chipset diferente do comum, e por isso podem não ser compatíveis com todas OLTs EPON.
Há alguma marca de ONUs EPON (Overtek, Cianet, CDataTec, etc.), ou mesmo modelo em específico, que é conhecidamente incompatível ou problemático com OLT FiberHome com placa EPON?

Fico muito grato se puderem compartilhar essas informações.


Obrigado pela atenção.
Até logo.

----------


## TsouzaR

Ninguém tem alguma informação sobre esses assuntos?

@*marcioelias*, acho que você entende bastante de equipamentos dessa fabricante. Pode me ajudar com essas dúvidas, por favor?

----------


## marcioelias

Opa, antei meio sumido rsrs

Respondendo:

1- Até 128 é suportado pela própria FH oficialmente, dizem que pode diminuir um pouco a vida útil do SFP, mais não sei na prática e não é mencionado nas documentações oficiais.

2- Somente GPON.

3- Atualmente EPON devido ao fato de anteriormente rodar uma rede EPON (OLT da CiaNet), mais estamos indo para GPON (simultâneo) apenas acrescentando placas. Maior compatibilidade GPON, menor custo, maior aceitação.

4- Não, inclusive tanto a WDC quanto a FH querem de todos os modos monopolizar esse mercado.

5- Não achei nenhuma, tanto da Cianet, (que na minha opinião são as mesmas da overtek, muda apenas o adesivo), ou ainda da Fit Networks, o suporte a algumas funcionalidades pode não estar presente, mais ao menos em bridge funciona.

A da Fit reconhece apenas 4 portas, por isso as demais portas não permitem gerenciamento de VLAN por exemplo, mais funcionam em bridge normalmente.

----------


## TsouzaR

> Opa, antei meio sumido rsrs
> 
> Respondendo:
> 
> 1- Até 128 é suportado pela própria FH oficialmente, dizem que pode diminuir um pouco a vida útil do SFP, mais não sei na prática e não é mencionado nas documentações oficiais.
> 
> 2- Somente GPON.
> 
> 3- Atualmente EPON devido ao fato de anteriormente rodar uma rede EPON (OLT da CiaNet), mais estamos indo para GPON (simultâneo) apenas acrescentando placas. Maior compatibilidade GPON, menor custo, maior aceitação.
> ...


Muito obrigado pelas informações, @*marcioelias*.

Tanto pelo suporte a 128 ONUs por porta, quanto por eu preferir que as ONUs autentiquem e roteiem no cliente, acho que FH GPON vai ser a solução com melhor custo benefício para meu projeto.

Só é preocupante esse monopólio da WDC. Ter apenas 1 fornecedor é complicado, e ainda mais se tratando de uma empresa tão ambiciosa (no mal sentido).

Enquanto isso, as ONUs FiberHome vendidas no Paraguai parecem ser meio problemáticas, precisando atualizar firmwares e evitar certas versões de hardware.

----------


## fernandargomes

A princípio o ideal seria autenticar 64 ONUs (Unidade de Rede Óptica) por PON, por exemplo, um splitter 1X2, e em cada saída do splitter 1x2 um splitter 1X4, e em cada saída do splitter 1X4 um splitter 1X8, pelo fato da perda com os splitters, conectores, etc + uma margem de segurança serem satisfatória para futuras manutenções na rede, porém pode-se colocar um splitter 1x2 na saída do OLT (Terminal de Linha Óptica) para multiplicar essas 64 ONUs por 2, que seria 128 ONUs como o colega falou, porém o que tem acontecido com muitos provedores é que quando ocorre uma perda maior ao longo da rede devido o rompimento de fibra, etc, esse splitter 1X2 que se encontra na saída do OLT torna-se necessário ser retirado para diminuir a perda nos clientes, sendo assim necessário autenticar as outras 64 ONUs novamente no ANM, pois terão que ficar em outra porta. Portanto a questão é a capacidade da tecnologia que neste caso ainda não evoluiu no quesito POTÊNCIA ÓPTICA.

O GPON permite maior largura de banda no cliente final em relação ao GEPON (downstream de 2.5Gbps e upstream de 1.25Gbps, já o GEPON 1Gbps de downstream e upstream - essa taxa de transmissão corresponde ao limite do SPF). Os provedores que investiram em GEPON estão ativando os novos clientes em novas placas GPON, já que o OLT permite o uso das duas tecnologias, e aos poucos mudando os clientes para GPON (nesse caso, além de ser necessário autenticar os clientes nas novas portas GPON, será necessário também trocar as ONUs), caso necessário maior largura de banda nesse antigos clientes.

Quanto a compra de equipamentos recomendo pelo ao menos a compra do OLT na WDC devido o suporte e as ONUs recomedo fazer uma pesquisa com provedores e então padronizar as mesmas, pois vejo diversos provedores reclamando dos ONUs, mais neste caso só olham para o preço e esquecem da qualidade (como dizem, "time que está ganhando não se mexe").

Quanto a terminação na casa do cliente, também recomendo usar PTO (roseta), pois com o uso do cordão óptica diminui significamente o suporte, devido a conexão do Drop direto na ONU que neste caso é o maior causador de defeito no cliente.

Caso alguém tiver algo a acrescentar, também estou estudando a tecnologia.

----------


## usuario2012

Boa tarde, gostaria de saber se a fiberhome é uma marca boa? estou pra montar um link de fibra mas liguei pra CIANET e me falaram que nao era boa, resumindo a fiberhome é boa ou nao?

----------


## brunocemeru

A melhor cara.

----------


## usuario2012

Certo, eu sempre que era boa mas a vendedora me deixa de queixo caído quando começou a falar ai pensei que iria comprar uma merd... mas então é so papo de vendedora

----------


## mathcardoso

Video FTTH da Fiber Home

----------


## usuario2012

Muito bom o video

----------


## TsouzaR

> Boa tarde, gostaria de saber se a fiberhome é uma marca boa? estou pra montar um link de fibra mas liguei pra CIANET e me falaram que nao era boa, resumindo a fiberhome é boa ou nao?


"Link de fibra"? Transporte de link em rede óptica?

Isso se faz com conversores de mídia ou módulos SFP/SFP+ em switches, não com uma rede PON usando OLT e ONU. Digo, se já tiver uma rede PON até dá para aproveitar para isso, mas é muita loucura, desperdício de dinheiro, falta de planejamento e conhecimento da tecnologia criar uma nova rede de atendimento para transportar link, e foi o que entendi que você quer fazer...

A Cianet é vendedora de soluções EPON e GPON também, então é claro que falar de concorrente para eles não é uma boa ideia, hehehehe. Eles vendem ZTE para GPON, então faz sentido falarem que FiberHome não presta. Inclusive, no meu ver FiberHome é a mais fraca de todas soluções GPON (e por isso é a mais barata), o que não impede de ser suficiente para provedores de acesso aqui do Brasil.

----------


## usuario2012

É para atendimento ao cliente, FTTH, expliquei errado hahaha, é pq no paraguaí tem essa linha e realmente é mas barato, sim ela falou muito mal ate me assustei,

----------


## higorocha

Olá amigos, estou no processo de implementação de rede FTTH, e a OLT fiberhome me chamou atenção, principalmente pelo seu preço no Paraguaí. Algum de vocês tem experiencia com ela comprada no paraguai? Está usando EPON ou GPON na placa? Estou começando agora e cheio de dúvidas quanto a OLT que comprar.

----------


## usuario2012

Bom dia, galera estou com uma duvida, 

esse modelo : AN5516-01 

tem quantos slots disponível ?

----------


## mutuka

Ilustres comprei uma ONU fiberhome 5006, mais nem o revendedor brasileiro nem o do py sabem a maldita senha, não consigo fazer pppoe, alguma ideia.

----------


## nandoyuka

Olá alguém sabe com certeza qual o chip que a fiberhome utiliza nas ONU?

----------


## Zucchi

Se precisarem tem aqui:

http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.br/fibra

----------


## pedron

Prezados, Boa tarde!

Desculpem a minha ignorância, mas estou com a seguinte dúvida:
*
Posso utilizar uma ONU GPON numa rede em que a OLT é EPON?*

----------


## brunocemeru

Pelas as onus gpon que testei aqui nenhuma reconheceu o sinal epon.
Não funciona.

----------


## Zucchi

> Prezados, Boa tarde!
> 
> Desculpem a minha ignorância, mas estou com a seguinte dúvida:
> *
> Posso utilizar uma ONU GPON numa rede em que a OLT é EPON?*


Não, são padrões completamente diferentes.

----------


## rogermacedo

ola amigo, boa noite, por favor me tire uma duvida, pretendo levar uma fibra de minha casa ate a casa de meu pai, no meio do caminho mora minha irmã gostaria de colocar um conversor de rede para fibra e na casa da minha irmã utilizar um SPLITER para usar apenas um conversos para mandar o sinal este conector para ligar em um conversor de fibra para rede na casa de minha irmã e outro na casa de meu pai, assim utilizando menos aparelhos e cabos de fibra ao invés de mandar 2 fibras ou colocar um Switch /1000 + outro conversor e mandar novamente fibra para casa de meu pai. e gostaria de saber dos equipamentos que preciso para fazer isto. dês de já muito obrigado.

----------

